# what is the best value loan I can get



## ripple (6 Dec 2006)

I am currently looking to get a loan of about 15 000 euro I asked my current mortgage lender and they said they could do it as a re mortgage but it would cost me up to 1000 euro legal fees to do so, could someone tell me would it be cheaper to get a personal loan or is there any better way of doing it


----------



## Jockey (6 Dec 2006)

Hi,

Work out how much it would cost in the long run if you remortgaged or if you took out a personal loan. If it costs €1,000 in legal fees then i would say that that is a non runner. I know Bank of Scotland have a fixed rate loan at the moment @ 7.2%, not sure if anyone can rival that possible NIB. At least you would have the added security that your repayments could not increase if/when the ECB rate goes up.

Jockey


----------



## ClubMan (6 Dec 2006)

Have you checked the _Best Financial Buys _forum?


----------



## niceoneted (28 Dec 2006)

Try your local credit union!


----------



## GreatDane (28 Dec 2006)

Check this Sunday's Best Buy Section in the Sunday Tribune etc - should give you up to date details on the cheapest around etc, not sure if this or (Clubman's suggestion) Best Financial Buys Forum is more up to date ?

Cheers

G>


----------

